# 6M in cold weather



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've got a question for you transmission guys out there. Yesterday it was about 9 degrees when I left work. First gear went alright, although it seemed like the shifter was a lot "tighter" (which I attribute to a cold tranny). I pushed in the clutch, went to go back into second and got a nice "grinding sound" kind of like the clutch didn't fully dis-enguage.... I re-clutched and it went in, though not really too smooth. I could kind of feel the gear teeth as I put it into gear. Similar deal with going into 3rd, but no grinding.. just a feel of not having the clutch fully "in" when I had it pegged to the floor. This has happened a few times when it's been cooler out, but I really noticed it yesterday.

On a side note... I always thought it was better to go around a corner in a higher gear if it was slick out, but the monster torque this car has broke the rear end loose this morning. It made for a fun 360 an no need for a coffee to wake me up!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

sounds like the hydraulic fluid may have not allowed the clutch to fully disengage from the flywheel making it more difficult to change gears and causing the grinding noise.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Same prob here as well. I will leave my car parked in gear, after I start it I put it in N. Then when I'm ready to go and go for first it's a pain to get to go in.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

Mine blows going in reverse in the morning


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

jjr62 said:


> Mine blows going in reverse in the morning


I wonder if all we need is some synthetic ATF for these colder conditions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

couldnt hurt


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Synthetic ATF makes a _huge_ difference during everyday driving, not just when cold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

tostitos are good when cold, gear fluid is not.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Synthetic ATF makes a _huge_ difference during everyday driving, not just when cold.


Do you put it in straight, or is a cocktail mix needed?
I know w/ my fwd transaxle a mixture of ATF and friction modifier was required when switching to synthetic.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

My buddy with a M6 Z28 told me to throw it in 4 then R, never had troubles there


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2005)

that is true, it aligns the synchros better.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea I have all the same problems with Reverse as well... usually just put it in 4th, let the clutch out just enough to move the car then it goes into R, I have had it actually pop out before as well. I'm thinking I might have to put some RP in the tranny and maybe rear end as well.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> Yea I have all the same problems with Reverse as well... usually just put it in 4th, let the clutch out just enough to move the car then it goes into R, I have had it actually pop out before as well. I'm thinking I might have to put some RP in the tranny and maybe rear end as well.


great choice. i just dont have the $$$$$ to do it :willy: can i have a loan


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Mine makes the same sounds. Get better as it warms up. Just put in the Amsoil synthetic and it really doesn't help in the cold. Now once its warm, then its really smooth. I always leave mine in first gear and have had no further problems with getting it into gear when cold, even reverse. We had -12 this morning.


----------



## jjr62 (Nov 28, 2005)

I usually just go through the gears with the clutch in and then go to reverse but it still is'nt that easy. Maybe I'll just leave it in reverse at night because I have to back out of the driveway anyway. Just kidding its not all that bad most sticks I have had were a little rough in the cold before they warm up.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

glad i have a auto arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

isnt it nice?


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

SilverGoat said:


> Mine makes the same sounds. Get better as it warms up. Just put in the Amsoil synthetic and it really doesn't help in the cold. Now once its warm, then its really smooth. I always leave mine in first gear and have had no further problems with getting it into gear when cold, even reverse. We had -12 this morning.


It might not feel like it is helping, but the pour point of the AMSOIL ATF is below -60F and in the temps you are seeing, I'm confident it is providing much more wear protection to your tranny than the stock fluid was. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

synthetic fluids is always the best route.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Didn't mean to offend, Subdriver. Love the Amsoil as it is so much smoother when warm and I'm sure wear protection is better at all temps, just that I still get the grinding and sensation that something isn't letting loose completely when its cold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

do you pump the clutch before slamming it into R? do you slightly roll back when sticking it into R? and allowing the vehicle to fully warm up before driving? I agree fluids will make a big difference aswell .. especially in extreem tempatures... not like I need to worry about that in Hawaii :rofl: but ...

I did live in colorado fo 2 years and know what cold is ... :willy: arty:

If you still have problems I would just take it in have um check the trans as well as the clutch master..


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

it culd be a misadjustment in the clutch slave cylinder.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> it "could" be a misadjustment in the clutch slave cylinder.


 :agree :willy: arty:


----------



## JWCACE (May 12, 2005)

Should you....or how long should you let your car (GTO) warm up n the AM before taking off?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

2-4 minutes, or until you are at normal operating temperature.


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Yeah. Especially if you have a manual. I grinded the hell out of 4th the other day when driving it after letting it warm up for about 30 secs. I wasn't missing it or not engaging the clutch all the way. Shifting around 1500 just the synchros didn't have the fluid all the way in them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

synthetic fluid would circulate faster though.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I just start it and go... unless its in the teens or lower.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

anytime you race or pound the hell out of any vehicle you should allways warm it up to normal operating temperature ... or take the chance and break something.. :willy: arty:


----------

